# Photograph privacy warning!



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

*Members should be aware that using a mobile phone (or recent camera) to take pictures may also contain GPS data which reveals the exact time, date and location of where the photograph was taken, possibly where you live and keep your car.*

It can even tell you which way the camera was pointing, what phone/camera you have and the exposure settings used - indeed that's what EXIF data tagging is for but many people are not aware of it's significance and the privacy issue when revealing that data publically via the posted image.

If you say yes to allow Google or Apple permission to know where you are on your phone then photographs you take can have the data embedded in the image file itself.

Here's an article about it: http://edition.cnn.com/2010/TECH/web/10 ... s.privacy/



> Apple's and Google's systems ask each user once or a few times for permission to access their location in order to provide additional services. If they click "OK" on that popup, every photo they take is tagged with GPS coordinates.


This is no unlikely concern. Many of the images members have already uploaded to Photobucket for example and onto this forum, preserve this data and there are many on-line tools for extracting all the EXIF data revealing where and when the photograph was taken.

On line tool: http://exif.regex.info/exif.cgi

Check your images. Check your privacy settings. Run the image through software that strips out the data first before posting.

Here's an example from a recent car show:









http://regex.info/exif.cgi?dummy=on&img ... gvztyi.jpg


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

From now on I'm only posting crayon drawings!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's very good, did you do it all by yourself? :wink:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I did, and I was drawing from memory too! Didn't have a green crayon though so had to use red :-/


----------



## MoocherTT (Aug 8, 2016)

If you use *IrfanView* (Free) picture viewer, you can see all the EXIF info. Personally I never tell Big Brother where I am.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

If you use Adobe Lightroom, there is an option in the export on what metadata to include, this is what is written into EXIF for JPGs.

Flickr also allows you to strip EXIF. Many sites like Facebook, Imgur and stuff strip out all EXIF information, including any copyright notices (so if you don't like the idea of your photos being used commercially by somebody else who "found them on google", then put a water mark on them).


----------



## rivage96 (Jan 22, 2017)

For someone who thought he knew a bit about photography and EXIF data this is a wake-up call. Thanks for posting.

Earlier I read about RS4's being targeted for their front seats. It would be very ironic indeed if someone unwittingly gave the a-holes the info they need to steal or wreck your pride and joy.

I need to check out what info my Sony Xperia 'gives away' when I 'share' photos... [smiley=book2.gif]

Cheers, Andy


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I always use the Snipping Tool that comes with Windows to cut-copy-save images, never the original picture. Comes with MS Windows as a standard tool and it's easy enough to use. Click on Snip, outline what you want, then save the image to the desktop.









From there it's just "upload the attachment", "Browse.." double-click the image saved on your desktop and then click the "Add the File" button and you're done. Easy!  Just remember if you have a series of pictures, load them in reverse order (10, 9, 8...) since the last image you upload will be the first one displayed.

Now that Photobucket is toast, it's the smart way to go so we don't lose our project pics.

*EDIT* - I added these instructions for anyone having trouble uploading images into their own posts.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1792745

.


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

The problem with the snip tool is it can compromise image quality.

I use Flickr, which is set to not show EXIF data, and also have an app on my phone called metadata cut, which I use if I'm uploading pics from my phone through Tapatalk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

The issue with using off site hosting is that if they decide to change their ToS like Photobucket has, we'll be in the same spot again.

To ensure what you post here, stays here, use the on site attachment uploader.

- JB


----------

